# HR22 upgrade to HR24 Now no MRV



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

I had a HR22-100 that was working fine with MRV over ethernet. its harddrive failed and a technician came over and replaced the box. Now anytime I try to go to my list the whole box just hangs at waiting I have given it 2 hours. I have rerun the satalite setup and the network setup to ensure that it shows my current 5lnb multiswitch setup and it is getting the assigned ip address from my network and can even access the tv apps. as I am typing this I am resetting my box without my ethernet plugged in to make sure it is recording fine. I believe when they set up the mrv on my account they didn't know what they were doing and put that I had the deca instead of unsupported on my account at directv. Any ideas on how to get this back in my MRV network.
Joseph


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

it does appear to record shows and play them back properly if rebooted with no network connection at all. I believe this is a deca/ethernet problem. I need to figure out how to change it.
Joseph


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you have anything else DECA on the system, say an internet connection DECA or another Hx24 receiver?


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

No I have a hr21-100 and this new hr24-100 on a 5lnb setup with both connected directly to my router with hardwired Ethernet. My hr21-100 does have a am21 connected to it as well but that is it. 2 wires with BBC s on both.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Can you power down your network and DVRs? If so, power up the network first, then your new HR24, then your HR21.


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll try that after big brother is over at 9 est


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

I've heard others say it takes a while for the 24 series to find non 24 boxes. I wonder if statically setting the IPs closer would limit the delay in adding the 24 to the UPL?


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

so I did like the previous post said, I unplugged both recievers, then reset my router, then turned on the hr24, waited for it to fully come up, then turned on my hr21, I waited for it to come up. once it was up I attemped to play somthing from the hr24. it played fine. I then went and checked the playlist on the hr24 it only showed the hr24 list. I think pressed the yellow option button and checked that the filter was on all, it was. I selected it again and it then started the please wait again.
Joseph
I think next I will try doing it again but this time just waiting to see if the hr21 ever shows


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

oh and before I checked the playlist on the hr24 I checked that the mrv was set up and it showed that it saw my other reciever on the status for that.
Joseph


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

so I have reset everything again. I can see my hr24 from my hr21, but it does not have my hr21 playlist on the hr24. I am going to just give it some time just like it takes forever for the 1000 channells to come in and see if it fixes itself by tomorrow or somthing.
Joseph


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

On your HR21 have you turned on playlist sharing in the whole home menu?


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

yes, and this was working properly with the HR22-100 that the HR24-100 replaced.


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

so if this doesn't fix itself by morning, what is the next step, try and convince CS to switch me to SWM and DECA for free, and if they won't how much does it cost? I think it is crazy, I can load TV Apps, I can play shows from the HR24 on my HR21, but my HR24 goes to Please Wait anytime it thinks about looking at my HR21 playlist.
Joseph


----------



## BK89 (Sep 18, 2007)

Just resend the email from the unsupported over Ethernet sticky. I just had the same thing happen and the CSR could not help me. I sent the email and within ten minutes had MRV over Ethernet working again. Go into the menu under multi-room and check your status. See if it says you are authorized or not authorized for MRV.


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

It was set to authorized, but I sent the email per the sticky when I had this enabled before I think they marked me as a fully supported system and I am thinking that is messing up the hr24. Just a guess. Can't hurt to check all the bases.
Joseph


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If the HR24 is still acting up, re-run the Sat setup while the Ethernet is plugged in. . .it seems that HR24s default to DECA (coax) if no ethernet is found.


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

I have, I have rerun the whole thing. I went ahead and ordered the switch to swm and deca for $75, but for the time being I found if I turn off sharing on my HR21 the HR24 will show its list and have access to vod while the HR21 can play stuff from it.
Joseph


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I suspect that both your problems will be resolved and that you will be happy with SWiM and DECA. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bigjoelee said:


> I have, I have rerun the whole thing. I went ahead and ordered the switch to swm and deca for $75, but for the time being I found if I turn off sharing on my HR21 the HR24 will show its list and have access to vod while the HR21 can play stuff from it.
> Joseph


SWiM/DECA should definitely fix your problem and is the preferred method .. Now as to why you may be having problems.

Your HR21 has 2 Ethernet ports on the back. Do you have one or two Ethernet cables connected? If you only have one, which port is connected (upper or lower)? I believe it needs to go in the upper port, but I'm not 100% sure and I don't have an HR21 of my own to verify.


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

Did the same on both ports.
Joseph


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

Well used 1 wire and tried each individually and no go.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It is very possible that there is some interaction with your router that is causing this issue. DECA should solve the problem, but when the guy comes out, make sure it's working. If it ends up being the receiver, he may swap it out for you right then and there.


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

Well Installer came and swaped my 5lnb to a 3lnb SWM and installed the internet deca and the HR21's deca module. Everything currently appears to be fine.

Side note, the tech after putting the HR21 deca module in and seeing it work, he was going to switch the ethernet back to my original to switch ethernet. ARG!!!! Told him that was wrong and he didn't question it because I had told him exactly where most stuff was going to go before but I bet another customer might have had it switched from the correct setup back to a bad one.

Joseph


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

NOT WORKING now!!!

everything was fine for about a day and then the playlist went entirely blank on the HR24, the HR21 could still read it and use it though. Did a RBR and it was working fine and then it did it again. This time I did the 02468 and checked everything and now the playlist will show up on the HR24, with its own stuff and my HR21 stuff in it. I can play stuff from the HR21, but if I play anything that was recorded on the HR24, the playlist freezes up whereever it is, and won't let you play it or even move the cursor up or down. Durring the troubleshooting I found that the tech left a line un terminated from the 4way splitter, but I don't think that would be the problem.

| - HR24
| - broadband module - switch
sat - | - was second line to HR21 (currently not terminated)
| - power inserter - deca |- HR21 ethernet
| - HR21 coax1

tech that installed it will come out later and put the terminator in, but I just don't see that being the solution. Also after I did the 02468 and it wasn't working I did a full reset everything on the reciever to make sure it got redone and reset everything up the internet redid the satalite setup and still isn't working. Any additional thoughts and help would be greatly appreciated. this is definately a sore thumb that is starting to get infected and fester.
Joseph


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

****| - HR24
****| - broadband module - switch
sat - | - was second line to HR21 (currently not terminated)
****| - power inserter - deca |- HR21 ethernet
***********************| - HR21 coax1


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

Dtv is drop shipping a replacement box I did get $50 of the deca install credited back too here's hoping it will end my problems.
Joseph


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmm .. I see you show the ports from your splitter. Does that splitter have a green label on it? The open port need to be terminated and the green label splitters come with terminators (3 in the case of the 4-way splitter) so you should have one available.

If it's a white label, then you have the wrong splitter and that is why you are having problems.


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

it is a green label splitter and I realized that the terminator was missing when I was typing up the previous post. I had managed to get the tech to drop a terminator off and I put it on the splitter, but continued to have the same problems. actually 3 different ones.

1. upon RBR'ing the reciever going to the playlist caused it to go to "please wait" for all eternity
2. upon RBR'ing the reciever would show the playlist properly, it would include my HR21 and I could play stuff from my HR21, however playing anything recorded on the HR24 would cause the playlist to stop responding, you could exit out of it and go back to the playlist, but you coulnd't move the cursor or select what you were on. In this mode the recordings are accessable from the HR21.
3. upon RBR'ing the reciever would show the playlist just fine, it would work properly playing from itself or the other reciever. it would do this for about 1-2 hours then the playlist would just go blank. the HR24 contents are playable from the HR21, and by going to the history section, but the playlist is blank

any additional insight would be great, but I'm hoping a new box fixes it.

Joseph


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

new HR24 did not fix it. In the end I took the replaced receiver and used it in place of my HR21 and no problems. I have done quite a bit of testing and everything looks good, hopefully this is the end of the drama, but I don't plan on calling it till the weekend.
Joseph


----------

